# Thinking of showing



## MyboyTank (Apr 23, 2010)

*Ever since I first saw Tank I have been thinking that he would be great to show. I am trying to locate the last owner that had his AKC papers but im not sure that I will end up finding his papers. I was told I could register Tank as a PAL registrant but that he would have to be neutered and then could not do conformation. 

Are there any other GSD owners/showers from Hawaii on this forum?*


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Don't know about Hawaii, but do you have any stacked pictures of Tank?


----------



## MyboyTank (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah sorry hadnt taken any good stack pics until yesterday. I had a friend help me because I was hoping some GSD lovers would help critque Tank for me. He is still a little bit underweight but is really filling back out now. He was giving us some minor trouble about keeping his feet still but i think we still managed to get some good pics.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He's a good looking dog but if you do show him you'll have to get his papers. 

If you don't do conformation and instead all the 'fun' stuff  like rally or flyball or agility, it's no problem to have him then neutered and get him registered for that.


----------



## MyboyTank (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you think the slope of his back is good/bad? I notice alot of GSD's that are shown have a wicked slope/sway-back or that some have spines that have very rigid angles. Does their back have to look like that to have any chance in competition? Most of the GSD's I see in competition have those slopes that look very un-natural if not disturbing, is that really what judges look for?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

There are only a few shows each year in Hawaii, so getting your dog to the championship level will be difficult. Showing German Shepherds can be very expensive since it requires a lot of running and often involves paying someone to do the running for you. 

I would get involved with other activities that are more fun for both man and beast.


----------



## MyboyTank (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I have recently found his very first owners and found out that someone lied and he doesnt have papers. I may do PAL registry for AKC at some point but Im thinking of doing Shutzhund training and rallies with Tank instead.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Sounds great. Tank will enjoy all of the time you spend with him.


----------

